# BPT valve 92 D21 Ka24E



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Been putting a 92 Hb D21 back together that I did not take apart...the person who did , did not mark anything....Need to make sure I have the vacuum lines on the BPT valve correct....the diagram under the hood shows just a line from the EGR valve to the BPT valve.....but the BPT valve has 3 connections on it...one at the bottom which I am pretty sure goes to the hardline coming off the EGR valve....then there is a "v" fitting on top and I am not sure what does on that...it appears that two lines go there...also, there is a small pipe on top of the EGR that I am not sure what goes there...the hardline comes off the side of it....If anyone can help I would appreciate it...a picture would be great...a hand drawn diagram would be just as well.....

does anyone has a picture of their engine compartment with the air cleaner off? That way I could see were all the different brackets when that were taken off......

Where does the end of the negative battery cable attach for the ground....? I cannot where he disconnected it from the engine....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fitting on the bottom of the BPT connects to the EGR pipe. THat leaves the two fittings on top of the BPT, one of whic goes to the EGR valve diaphragm. The other side has a vacuum hose that runs to a "T" fitting. The "T" fitting has one hose that goes to the EGR control solenoid, while the other hos goes to a fitting on or near the throttle body. 

IIRC, the negative battery cable bolts to the lower, front on the passenger side of the engine block.

I have the vacuum schematic if you need it. Just send me an e-mail at [email protected] w/ "92 HB vacuum diagram" in the subject line and I'll get it out to you.


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have recently taken off my EGR valve to clean it. Found that the line running from the bottom of the BPT to the EGR hardline was melted through. Replacing it now, along with some other worn/cracking/hardening vacuum lines in the area.

My question is: running from a metal tube (1 of 3 that runs next to the two 12mm nuts of the EGR mount), a vacuum hose connects to the side of the throttle body (facing outward towards passenger side). It has a hard piece in it that no other hose has. 

Is this important or can I just replace it with regular vacuum line?

Mahalo

P.S. smj, can I have a picture of the vacuum schematic also?


----------

